# Using a planer?



## dave4500 (Sep 7, 2012)

New to this so have never seen a planer work or how it works except on a few you tube videos. Question. I have a coffee table top made from reclaimed wood. Length is 45 inches and width is 18 inches. The top is made from many pieces glued together. Would it be easier to buy a hand electric planer and plane the top then use a sander to make the top smooth or just use a sander?

I don't have a planer but willing to invest in a modest one to try. 
The top is not really too out of line as I was very careful when assembling the pieces together but I am wondering if the planer would make it easier. I just don't know how to use one.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have an electric hand planer. I have not used this for decades.

For a piece the size of your table top, an electric hand planer is not likely to get this level. These machines are famous for uneven cuts, due to the small surface area of the sole. It is so difficult to keep a consistent speed for each pass. If one pass has more of less speed, then more or less wood will be removed. If you happen to stop, you will get an immediate low spot the shape of the head diameter. Been there - done that. :thumbdown:

Some models may allow a "shoe" to be fitted around the planer, but I am not sure which ones.

If you want to plane this top, a true hand plane is the way to go. A Stanley #5 or #6 if you can find one at a garage sale, local Craig's list of eBay for about the same, perhaps less than an electric hand planer. A hand plane will leave the surface smooth. With the correct technique you can also get the top level. Search on the site for how to level with a hand plane.

If you just want to sand, then get the largest diameter Random Orbit Sander you can afford, and discs of several grits, 60, 80, 100, 150, 200 etc. You will get a smooth finish, but likely not level or flat.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

If you could find and rent time on a wide belt thickness sander, that would be your best bet. Many woodworking stores have them as well as custom cabinet shops.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For 18" width you are looking at a substantial investment in getting a planer even used. Unless you intend to use it a lot I would try to find a shop with a planer and pay them to surface the wood for you.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I would just sand it with a Random orbiter sander. Like Dave said. Or use a belt sander first then the ROS. Lets see how bad it is. Post pics, 
Or you could make a router sled like I did and plane it flat with a router.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I have an electric hand planer and I like it for certain tasks. However for what you want to do I would try all other methods before attempting the electric hand planer. Maybe with alot of practice you could get a flat surface but it will still have to be sanded. If you do not have access to a wide belt sander then I would try a random orbit or DA sander.


----------



## dave4500 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Good Info*

Thanks for all your advice and links. Has been some interesting reading on planers the last few days.
I think I will use my orbital sander on this project then go to the finish sander and see how it turns out. I think it should work ok. 
I think in the near future I will invest in some hand planers and learn how to use them. Don't want to ruin this project learning.

Thanks to all of you for your input!


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

If its glued up, then you can use a well tuned hand plane as mentioned but at least a 5 or 6. It usually needed care in the grain direction at glue up. The ROS or belt sander will work If you use multiple grits and have a soft patient touch.

The 12 inch planers do a very nice job with care feeding the wood on the in and out feed. You would have glued up two boards, planed them then jointed them together carefully finishing as above. The direction of wood thru the planer is usually very important to avoid tear out. They do a good job for only a few hundred dollars.


----------

